# Stuck in Protect Mode ?



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

The amplifier went into protect mode, disconnected battery overnight and reconnected it and still nothing, red protect light is still on..


----------



## lurch (Jan 20, 2014)

i dont know if this works for amps but it is what we mechanics do to
discharge any residual capacitance for a computer reset :

disconnect battery, step on brake pedal. 
this lets any stored energy discharge through the brake lamps. 

like i said, i have no idea if this could work but being these amps are full
of capacitors ........ possibly ?

any fuses on that amp ?

good luck stokes


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

lurch said:


> i dont know if this works for amps but it is what we mechanics do to
> discharge any residual capacitance for a computer reset :
> 
> disconnect battery, step on brake pedal.
> ...


I'll be damned, worked as a wrench for years and never thought of that !!

Unfortunately, it didn't fix the amplifier


----------



## lurch (Jan 20, 2014)

...... RATS .....


----------



## V 2the C (Mar 12, 2015)

Usually a blowed output and part of the board around that area.


----------



## V 2the C (Mar 12, 2015)

May not be the problem. You should of smelled it if it did.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

usually either to low of voltage (bad ground), or a shorted speaker wire.


----------



## V 2the C (Mar 12, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> usually either to low of voltage (bad ground), or a shorted speaker wire.


The first post was edited. His sub speaker wires touched under load the way I took it.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

why would he edit it to take that part out?


----------



## gstokes (Apr 20, 2014)

V 2the C said:


> The first post was edited. His sub speaker wires touched under load the way I took it.


I edited that for a very specific reason but no thanks to you..


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

gstokes said:


> I edited that for a very specific reason but no thanks to you..


but why would you want to hide that from us? do you want us to guess why? or actually help your trouble shoot??


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Lol, you always want to pull the speaker leads even the RCA and then fire up the amp and see what happens, if no then check for good power and ground to the amp. If still no go you may have a problem with the amp.


----------



## 1996blackmax (Aug 29, 2007)

Did the speaker leads touch under load? I would think that the protection circuit would have kicked in & after resetting, things would be back to normal. That is if it functioned correctly.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I would stick with 150 dollar amplifiers until you can get this installation thing down, because I hate to break it to you, the 300 and up amps you think are better built probably will fail when you short the outputs while the amp is playing under load.

I know, it makes sense that a more expensive amp should be either better able to absorb the bad install practices with a better protection system but the reality is most reasonably put together cheapie amps like you've gone through, are using protection circuits that work only under limited conditions and the fool-proofing that should come with more money spent, isn't a given.


----------

